# 16,7 Millionen statt 1,07 Milliarden Farben  AOC vs. SAMSUNG 2 mal WQHD mit 144hz



## MickHH (26. März 2018)

Das Monitorthema...


hallo, ich schwanke gerade zwischen Monitoren. Einerseits ist da der AOC Agon AG322QCX - Großer Spieler-TFT mit 144 Hertz & WQHD, ein schönes Modell mit 16,7 Millionen und alles was man so braucht. Der Monitor in WQHD-Auflösung mit der recht großen Bilddiagonale über 31,5 Zoll eine noch passable Pixeldichte von 93,2 ppi. Nur wer mit der Nase an der Mattscheibe klebt, kann die Pixel noch erkennen. Bei dieser Größe aber kann der Gamer noch gut einen Meter davor sitzen und erkennt nichts weiter als ein gestochen scharfes Bild.

VA-Panel haben in etwa ähnliche Reaktionszeiten wie IPS-Panels, schwanken hier aber etwas stärker je nach Farbwechsel. Während bei IPS aber bestenfalls ein Kontrastverhältnis von ca. 1.000:1 möglich ist, kommt ein VA-Panel wegen niedrigerer Schwarzwerte auf gut das Doppelte bei in etwa gleicher Maximalhelligkeit von ca. 300 cd/m². Hier am Agon AG322QCX messen wir den sehr guten Kontrast von ca. 2.200:1 - mehr wird erst mit den noch nicht verfügbaren HDR-Monitoren möglich sein.


Andererseits ist da der der Konkurrent der  Samsung C32HG70. Im Datenblatt unterscheiden sich beide nur durch die Quantum-Dot-Schicht des Samsung-Panels, welches auf einen besseren, niedrigeren Schwarzwert und damit auch ein höheres Kontrastverhältnis (3.000:1) kommt. Es hat per 8 Bit mit FRC (Frame Rate Control) effektiv über eine Milliarde Farben, also 64 mal mehr als herkömmliche 8-Bit-Panels, wenn auch keine echte 10-Bit-Farbtiefe. Zudem unterstützt der Samsung Monitor schon das neue Freesync 2, welches die dynamische Bildwiederholrate mit HDR-Darstellung ermöglicht.


Wo groß sind die Unterscheide der Beiden und gibt einen klar besseren. 
Wenn die Unterschiede gering und zu vernachlässigen sind nehme ich den Aoc aber der Samsung wirds werden wenn das Pendel deutlich seine Fähigkeiten unterstreicht.

Meinungen sind erwünscht.

Ps. einen 28er 4k habe ich schon, aber nur für langsame Spiele und zum Fernsehen (Filme)


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2018)

Naja, wenn man zB die Tests der beiden Monitore aufs Limscave anguckt, schneidet der AQOC beim Kontrast besser ab.
Alleine weil der Samsung nicht flimmerfrei ist, würde ich den nicht kaufen.
Deswegen ist es bei mir der AOC geworden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. März 2018)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären, wie man als Mensch mit 300.000 erkennbaren Farben den Unterschied zwischen 16Millionen und 1 Milliarde Farben erkennen soll?


----------



## compisucher (26. März 2018)

Ach werter Wuselsurfer,
das ist fast so ähnlich wie der Unterschied von 144Hz zu 240Hz...
Für beides reicht der menschliche Intellekt nicht mehr aus, man "muss" aber beides haben, weil es die Werbung suggeriert oder andere steif und fest behaupten, dass sie es merken - da will man natürlich nicht hinten anstehen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. März 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für beides reicht der menschliche Intellekt nicht mehr aus,


 An die metaphysischen Dinge glaube ich aber nicht; an mehrere Dimensionen vielleicht.

Die Physik / Biologie ist mir lieber.

Drei Dinge *muß *der Mensch:
- essen,
- auf Toilette gehen und
- sterben.

In good old Germany vielleicht auch noch pünktlich Steuern bezahlen, wenn man kein Großverdiener ist.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (26. März 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach werter Wuselsurfer,
> das ist fast so ähnlich wie der Unterschied von 144Hz zu 240Hz...
> Für beides reicht der menschliche Intellekt nicht mehr aus, man "muss" aber beides haben, weil es die Werbung suggeriert oder andere steif und fest behaupten, dass sie es merken - da will man natürlich nicht hinten anstehen...



Für solche Aussagen muss man aber schon ein sehr einfaches Weltbild haben.


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2018)

Der Mensch muss eigentlich nur eine Sache.

Aber zum Thema 8bit vs 10bit.
Guck dir mal die Farbverläufe auf nem 8bit und nem 10bit an, dann erkennst du vielleicht auch den Unterschied.


----------



## Faxe007 (26. März 2018)

Ich würde ruhig den AOC nehmen wenn der im Gegensatz zum anderen flickerfrei ist.
Am Ende ists natürlich immer Geschmackssache, nach meiner Erfahrung wird bei den Samsung Displays auf Teufel komm raus der Kontrast hoch gedreht. Manche mögen das - mich ermüdet das grell-quietschiege mit den übermäßigen Kanten eher. Den C32HG70 habe ich aber selber noch nicht in Aktion gesehen.


----------



## MickHH (27. März 2018)

Faxe007 schrieb:


> Ich würde ruhig den AOC nehmen wenn der im Gegensatz zum anderen flickerfrei ist.
> Am Ende ists natürlich immer Geschmackssache, nach meiner Erfahrung wird bei den Samsung Displays auf Teufel komm raus der Kontrast hoch gedreht. Manche mögen das - mich ermüdet das grell-quietschiege mit den übermäßigen Kanten eher. Den C32HG70 habe ich aber selber noch nicht in Aktion gesehen.



Danke, das helle gefällt mir ebenso wenig. Hatte eine kurze Zeit den von Asus der in der gleichen Liga spielt und ich muss sagen, das der auch recht hell ist. Den meisten Testergebnissen traue ich nur zur Hälfte. Deswegen finde ich diese Aussagen hier wesentlich hilfreicher, da es sich meist um Gamer handelt, die es deutlich besser beurteilen können.
Ausserdem ist AOC kein NoName Hersteller wenn man so will, die gibt es schon länger als manch anderes Unternehmen. Nur dessen Image ist halt noch nicht der absolute Hit.

Habe den 4K von denen in 28 Zoll und muss sagen, das der für den Preis absolut top ist und meiner Meinung nach den von Asus (28Zoll) schlägt.

Danke


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die Farbverläufe auf nem 8bit und nem 10bit an, dann erkennst du vielleicht auch den Unterschied.


Noch mal: der Mensch sieht ca. 300.000 Farben, wenn er jung ist.

Den Unterschied zwischen 16Mio und einer Milliarde *kann *man gar nicht sehen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2018)

Nochmal für dich, es geht um Farbverläufe.
Ron Martinsen's Photography Blog: Guest Blog: Understanding 10-bit Color by NEC’s Art Marshall
Vielleicht verstehst du es jetzt etwas besser.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. März 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nochmal für dich, es geht um Farbverläufe.


 Tja, dann erkläre mal,weshalb man auf meinem 3x8 bit Monitor das zweite Bild der Würfel ohne Abstufungen sieht.
Schönen Verlauf noch.


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2018)

Wie man sieht, hast du nichts verstanden.
Oder du hast es verstanden und willst einfach nur trollen.


----------



## Pu244 (28. März 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären, wie man als Mensch mit 300.000 erkennbaren Farben den Unterschied zwischen 16Millionen und 1 Milliarde Farben erkennen soll?



Der grüne Zapfen, vom M-Typ, kann, als empfindlichster, 3000 Farbabstufungen aktiv unterscheiden. 8 Bit pro Farbkanal bedeuten 256 Abstufungen, 10 Bit 1024, 12 Bit 4096 und 14 Bit 16384.

Da man bei 12 Bit noch einzelne Farbabstufungen wahrnehmen kann (es geht ja darum, dass man dies nicht mehr können soll) und 13 Bit eine ungerade Unglückszahl (in den USA ein echtes Verkaufshemmnis) ist, sind 14 Bit angebracht. Da man bei einem Digitalbildschirm symmetrisch sein sollte, da unterschiedliche Bitzahlen fertigungstechnisch keinen Vorteil bringen, bringt ein Verzicht bei Rot und vor allem Blau nicht wirklich viel (Röhrenmonitore sind ja ausgestorben).

Wie du siehst haben wir einen langen Weg vor uns, wenn man noch Reserven für die Bildbearbeitung einplant, dann wären auch 16 Bit, pro Farbkanal, nicht verkehrt.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Physik / Biologie ist mir lieber.



Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. März 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Der grüne Zapfen, vom M-Typ, kann, als empfindlichster, 3000 Farbabstufungen aktiv unterscheiden. .


Und die Rot- und Blau-Zapfen?
Bei kleinerer Empfindlichkeit würde da ja eine asymmetrische Bitverteilung im Datentyp passen.
EDV-technisch wird das niemand machen, da zählen die 2er-Potenzen (na gut, es gibt auch 3- und 6 Kern Prozessoren).



Pu244 schrieb:


> dann wären auch 16 Bit, pro Farbkanal, nicht verkehrt.


 Stimmt. 
Einige Scanner beherrschen das und neuere Grafikprogramme auch.

Die 8bit Farbkanäle stammen ja aus der 32bit Computerzeit der Bildbearbeitung beim Mac, der PC-Bildschirm war da meist grün.
Da konnte man eben noch den Alphakanal mit unterbringen.


----------



## MickHH (28. März 2018)

Ich bin einfach gestrickt. 

Dennoch ist die Frage letztlich. Wie wirkt sich 8 Bit bzw. 10 Bit auf Spiele aus. Bei ruhigen Games ist das  bestimmt klasse und man kann Unterscheide sehen.
 Wenn man aber Shooter spielt und kaum Zeit hat ist es wohl anders, oder? Da bin ich mir sicher, dass das Auge und mit der Verarbeitung im Gehirn gar nicht nach kommt. 

Der Unterschied dieser Fragen betreffen rund 120 Euro. 

Sind 120 Euro mehr für 10 Bit statt 8 Bit und diverse kleine Spielereien die unter die Kategorie fallen, kann man haben muss man aber nicht, die Sache Wert? Ist der Mehrwert gegeben?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. März 2018)

MickHH schrieb:


> Sind 120 Euro mehr für 10 Bit statt 8 Bit und diverse kleine Spielereien die unter die Kategorie fallen, kann man haben muss man aber nicht, die Sache Wert? Ist der Mehrwert gegeben?



Der Unterschied zwischen 6 Bit (& FRC) und 8 Bit ist noch vielleicht sichtbar, alles über 8 Bit aber sicherlich nicht mehr. Es sind zahlreiche andere Kriterien, die die Bildqualität (subjektiv!) beeinflussen, wie eben allen voran mMn der Kontrast, aber auch Farbtreue, Gamma, Temperatur, Farbraumabdeckung usw usf. Da hast du ja schon zwei VA-Panels genannt, die recht gut im Kontrast sind. Das heißt nicht, dass etwa eine Mrd. Farben beim Panel keinen Sinn machen, für professionelle Bildbearbeitung sind sie schon wichtig, für einen Gaming-Monitor eher nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2018)

Die spielen müssen das auch unterstützen.
Wenn da nur 6bit anliegen, sieht das auch auf nem 10bit Monitor nicht sonderlich toll aus.
Gerade bei grossflächigen gleichfarbigen Flächen, zB beim Himmel, macht das nen grossen Unterschied.


----------



## MickHH (29. März 2018)

Gekauft!!!

Nach langem hin und her ist es jetzt dann doch der C32HG70 von Samsung geworden. Habe auch ein "gutes" Angebot gefunden und gerade mal 100 Euro mehr als für den AOC zahlen müssen. Die Entscheidung fiel deswegen auf den Monitor, weil ich auch unsere Familienvideos und Fotos damit bearbeiten werde.  Ausserdem habe ich eine längere Garantie und erhalte ggf. ein Ersatzgerät im Austausch..  

Danke nochmal für die zahlreichen und guten Kommentare die wirklich besser waren als so mancher Testbericht. Ein Feedback sollte auch mal sein.

Vielen Dank an Euch


----------

